# Rehabilitating



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

My new tiel that I have just gotten in the last week came from my daughter's friend's house. It is in a cage meant for a budgie or lovebird, but it will work until I can get the money to get a bigger cage in a few weeks. My issue is that he/ she is not used to human contact from what I can tell. I reach into the cage to take the paper lining out or just to sit there with my hand in the cage and it hisss and acts as though it wants to bite. The girl's grandmother said that the bird wouldnt let them do anything with it and would draw blood when they tried so they quit. It stayed in the same room as another tiel they have had for 8 years (in the larger cage together for a bit until they began fighting) then they were separated, but still in same room. They had each other for company but no ( or not much) human interaction. In the week Ive had it, when I come home from work, it calls for me as soon as it hears me and when I walk in my room it starts chirping and whistling at me. I will go to the cage and stand there and talk to it for at least 5 minutes while it cocks its head sideways and talks back. Just tonight I left the room to go to the kitchen to fix supper and it called for me. I really want it to become more adjusted to allowing me to hold it..only done this a time or two and it was a forced issue, but I decided it was best not to make it let me hold it because it seemed to reall upset the bird. 
What I need to know is what is the best way to rehabilitate the bird so that I will be able to hold it and enjoy its companionship? And what is it...female or male? Im posting two pics I have of it. The grandmother told me it is close to a year old and a male, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a cute tiel  Take a look at this taming thread it is very helpful, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073. Sounds like you are making good progress though.

Lutinos can be hard to visually sex sometimes, does he/she have any tail bars or spots on the underside of his wings? Whats the behaviour like so far, male behaviours include beak banging, heart wings, and whistling. If you need to know what any of these behaviours are heres a behaviour guide that describes them, http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php .


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

To get an accurate gender of the bird a dna test would be necessary because lutinos are next to impossible to determine the gender just by looking at them. If you really would like to know then you can send some samples to avian biotech...it is very easy to do and only costs about $20. But i would wait until the bird gets used to you and used to being handled.

www.avianbiotech.com


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know where you are but i got a DNA test and when i send it in it will cost 16 they are having a promotional right know go to atlanta ebay classified just put in DNA and it will come up


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Cute tiel. It sounds like you are making good progress. I think they all really just want attention and I'm sure he/she is happy to have you.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't have too much time to spend on here. I have to be leaving for work in a little bit. It seems I am making a little more progress with Sultan. I put my hand in the cage several times and just left it there kinda close but not touching him. He hissed at me and acted as though he was going to bite, but never did. The cool thing was he just sat on his perch and didn't try to run away to the other side of the cage. Right now he is in his cage preening. I posted pics of what he was living in for the better part of a year and his new home that my momma gave me in the gallery.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My tiel Kirk will hiss and peck but usually doesn't bite unless you're looking at his wings or taking him out for medicine. I don't think he was socialized when he was young but he's still a good bird (i just wish he was more cuddly). Maybe you should just try to get him to step onto your finger.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

bjknitght93, I talked to the previous owner( a 13 yr old girl) before the lady I actually got him from and she said that he was never really a ppl bird and figured he was half grown when her momma bought him and his mate(she died-not sure how tho). The teenager told me that in order for her to hold him she would have to wear a glove on her hand or he would bite her really hard. I have not had that issue. He does NOT like for me to put my hand in his cage and get close to him. If I do, he generally runs the other way or freaks out in his cage. However, Sultan is getting better and isn't running as much. Maybe it won't be long and I can get him to step up  He is such a handsome tiel but like I told my mom today, he is sooo skinny that I can feel his breast bone with no issues. It should NOT be like that! Sickens me to know that this baby was living off saltine crackers for who knows how long. Now he's loving his new cage, new home, and new diet of seeds. Going to work him up to pellets when I can. BTW, Kirk is beautiful!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! She is so cute!


----------

